# Introducing........



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

thank you! nice to meet u my fellow jumper


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome! And don't feel bad, I don't understand English Pleasure either  lol

My name is Rissa =]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! Nice to meet you and look forward to getting to know you more.

I'm an Eventer - but I wonder what in the world is campdrafting?


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Well MIEventer, campdrafting is like cutting/team penning but run in an open area- you cut the beast out in the 'camp' (aka. small yard) when its free of the rest you call 'gate' and enter the big arena and push the beast around a figure 8 and thru a gate to finish as fast as u can- but u get score on time and proximity to the beast etc

i don't do that any more, i found my nitch, jumping


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SOTB (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the forum


----------

